#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  help

## SacredOne

To all who may be able to help....

I've been practicing for several years now, since i was very young. There were three of us in the beginning we bound ourselves to our book. We created a circle and began to practice whatever we could. 

we were young and reckless not truly knowing what we were getting ourselves into....The third betrayed the circle and relinquished themselves.


After we were betrayed us two remaining created a circle, created a summoning spell, and invoked things from beyond this astral plain. We did not know what it was, but it made us strong and capable of almost anything. 

then threefold caught up with us, I was the first to be torn from my partner through a series of unforunate events. The second was plagued with bad luck and haunted by the demons we summoned. Before we knew it we were drained of everything and our lives were thrown into chaos. the second relinquished the power whilst i was confined. unknowing that it would consume me entirely. 

In solitude I created a binding/containment spell that would entrap this power deep within me. Unable to affect my life or for me to wield its power. However, when i created the spell i did not realize that whatever it was fed on my greed, desires, anger, hatred, envy, sorrow, pain and everything else negative in my life. It has grown over the past years and i can hear its whispers.. feel its presence... and see it in my dreams. The spell which held it at bay is deteriorating and will fail soon. I've tried to vanquish it from my body and soul... I've tried to relinquish my strength... I've tried binding... I've tried meditation... I've tried everything at my disposal but It has become part of me. 

I've been an inactive practitioner for a few years now because i was hoping that it would just disappear but it has only gotten worse. Much of the strength that i once had is gone. I'm weak. I meditate regularly to keep focused. 

How do i control it? Can anyone help me?

----------


## AhronGaze

You cant control it. You can only let it emerge, fight it and hope to live through it. Better start balancing yourself. I would need a lot of specifics to help you further.

----------


## SacredOne

What do you need to know? I've been trying to fight this for so long but i am beginning to give up. What specifics do you need to know? What could it be that I couldn't control it? 

I am willing to take advice and help from anyone that might have an answer or suggestion.

----------


## AhronGaze

What are you practicing? What whispers are you hearing? What are you seeing in your dreams? How are you acting strange? Do you have protection from your HGA? Did the demons appear? 

I suggest that you look at this situation from a psychological point of view as well as a spiritual.

----------

